# Dead walleye at Berlin



## zook (Feb 23, 2015)

We were out today and saw 6 nice walleye dead on shore and 2 out by the 224 bridge. As well as some crappie and 1 real nice smallmouth. What’s the deal? Stress from the spawn?


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

We saw some nice floating walleye Saturday morning. They were big ones. I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Most likely from tournament bass fisherman that like to make turtle bait outve anything but bass.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Bass are good eating !


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Most likely from tournament bass fisherman that like to make turtle bait outve anything but bass.


Really? Come on man, are you really that clueless? Stop badmouthing tournament anglers, their sportsman just like the rest of us. Most of them will throw those eyes in the live well for diner during a tournament. You think they're just killing anything that swims that's not green or Brown? I hope young anglers that read your post don't believe that garbage.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Most likely from tournament bass fisherman that like to make turtle bait outve anything but bass.


What an idiotic comment.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Were the walleye fresh enough to harvest?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Fat Bill said:


> Were the walleye fresh enough to harvest?


Nothing lake Crisco couldn't kill!


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Saw some nice ones floating today too. Three of them were well over 20 inches.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fished pyma and mosquito this weekend seen a few floating eyes on both as well


----------



## guitar csar (Apr 8, 2018)

My first guess would be snaggers. I can't tell if there are injuries. That explains why no one is catching big eyes at Milton. This is worrisome.


----------



## guitar csar (Apr 8, 2018)

The water has been clearer than I've ever seen it.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I hardly think a limit or 2 of dead fish is anything to worry much about, we can probably hold of the investigation of tournament anglers and rampant snaggers ruining the resource. Although it's disheartening it's far from panic mode.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Most likely from tournament bass fisherman that like to make turtle bait outve anything but bass.


This guy is and always will be a troll. Not one credible post has ever come from this person, or if it has I missed it.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

those were run over by boats , jet skis, ect ahahahahahahhah


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Most likely from tournament bass fisherman that like to make turtle bait outve anything but bass.


That comment is as stupid as others you posted


----------

